# PTO lever



## kenneth Izah (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, I have a MF 231 ,what is the right or wrong way to engage the PTO lever from the dual clutch?some time when I depress clutch, it does not work, though it has forward lever for engine speed and rear ward lever for ground speed.so now how do these work?


----------

